# Bee swarm/removal calls, what do you ask/tell?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I ask:
How high off the ground is it?
Should I bring a ladder?
Is it a cluster of bees on top of each other or are they inside of some cavity?
How big is the cluster?
Fruit - Orange, grapefruit, melon, watermelon?
Sports- tennis ball, softball, soccer ball, football, beach ball?
Is there an electrical outlet nearby? 
Because I can't walk well, I ask - how is the access? up or down stairs or a slope?

I tell:
I charge for the that type of service -$XXX an hour.
I am a licensed, insured contractor. 
I guarantee my work.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

I always get a picture(s) from the customer sent to me by their phone and we receive it by email or text. No picture...no go for us.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

The first thing I ask the customer is:

Has anyone sprayed or messed with the swarm.
How high and location of swarm.
How big is it using familiar objects.
Is it near pedestrian traffic? 
How long has it been there?

The last thing the customer asks is " how much do you charge?", when I say free they almost stutter because everyone else is asking for $50. I dont charge for swarms just on the basic principle that I love catching swarms and I get to educate people on bees while I do it. Infact, a lot of the people end up giving me either $20 or food or drinks. Ya, gas aint cheap, but neither is a package of bees! And I have also made a lot of friends and locations for swarm traps for next year and also customers for my honey.

I also normally dont do cut outs, but this year I have done two just because I have a soft spot for young couples with kids, as I am in the same boat, so I removed them for free. I have turned down MANY more cut out opportunities because I dont have the time or inclination to go digging into any walls, and I am tired of hearing " I think $300 is a bit to much, dont ya?" ...............then do it yourself people!!!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I agree with the statements above. I also ask how long they have been there.
I do charge, One reason, too many calls for Hornets. Also I have had to travel 20 miles to get a swarm. Swarms are not a guarantee of getting a hive of bees, they sometimes just fly away.
As for cut outs, I agree if my price is too high, do it your self. $150.00


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

>How high and location of swarm.

I add 1/2 the height to the total.
People cant tell heights, 
so a swarm at 10 feet, is really 
going to be at least 15 feet high.

I ask several questions to try and 
determine if the homeowner is hysterical
or lying. This is a big problem for bee 
removal services. Those that fear bees
will lie and say anything to trick you to 
come out and get the bees off their 
property. They will agree to charges,
while having no intent to pay. I refuse 
these calls when I suspect lying, 
or demand payment in advance.

Most of my referrals are from a pest 
company, so they are expecting to pay 
$200 to exterminate, so I know
that these customers are willing
to pay for the service.

I'll take a swarm within 8 miles for free
or $20. All others are $60 to $100.
Upscale neighborhoods are charged
$100 and those less fortunate $60
If they have a bigger car and house
than mine, I charge $100 

This season, swarm calls are abundant.
During May, I got about 4 calls per 
nice bee day. I refuse most, and take 
only the easiest removals. I charge 
$350 for colony extraction, -cut & take
bees and go -homeowner makes repairs.

Best Wishes
Joe Waggle
Pennsylvania
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HistoricalHoneybeeArticles/


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I have to totally agree with you Joe Waggle. Too many times it is fear of bees that make a person call. And I won't get rid of wasps or hornets.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

We have had two calls for swarms only to find bees foraging on a flowering bush and gathering water form a small fish pond. It’s a shame that so many people are that naive about nature. A small lesson about honeybees was given free, hopefully they are a little more knowledgeable. At least people that wouldn’t have given a second thought to getting out the raid when a honeybee flies by are taking the time to call someone. A silver lining in the dark cloud of CCD.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

So far, out of the swarm calls I have received - they have actually all been swarms.

I always ask how high they are. Are they on a branch or on the trunk? 
Are you sure they are honey bees? They are in a big cluster?
How big is the swarm? Softball, football, basketball sized?
How long have they been there?
I don't charge for it, although people always ask. I'm figuring for some of my time and gas, I'm getting a package of bees worth around $90.00. (Of course, there is always the chance of them absconding.)
Once there, I usually ask if they know where they came from - is there a beekeeper nearby, a bee tree? And I always mention this would be a good place for a swarm trap for next year.


----------

